# :

## artekom

...   

  7 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   7 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   7 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   8 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty. 

 ..     ?     ?

----------


## 027

?

----------


## artekom

> ?



    ...   ????                   ..

----------

..     ?

----------

> ...   
> 
>   7 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   7 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   7 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   8 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty. 
> 
>  ..     ?     ?


       ,     ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## artekom

> ,     ,   ,  ,     .


...        ....     ,       ,            ...  ...   ....

----------

,

----------

,      -       ...

----------


## artekom

> ,      -       ...


  7 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   7 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   7 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   8 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty.   10 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   10 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   10 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   11 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty.   13 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   13 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.

----------

*artekom*,  :
      ,    ,     ...

----------


## artekom

> *artekom*,  :
>       ,    ,     ...



     ...   ,    ,

----------


## artekom

> ...   ,    ,


6152	14.09.2012 15:19:04	 	   :  : 4.20.  :    3.0.1.  : 4705032288.  : 470501001.  : 2012.  : 6.
6153	14.09.2012 15:19:05	 	  7 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   7 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   7 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   8 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty.   10 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   10 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.   10 The element cannot contain white space. Content model is empty.   11 The element '' cannot contain child element '' because the parent element's content model is empty.   13 The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.   13 The required attribute '000000000006' is missing.
6154	14.09.2012 15:19:05	 	  10 .      ,   " "
6155	14.09.2012 15:19:05	   	   .
6156	14.09.2012 15:19:05	 	    .   :    .



  ...

----------

:Smilie: ))

  ...   ...  ...  ... ,    ...   ...  ,   :Smilie: )

----------


## artekom

> ))
> 
>   ...   ...  ...  ... ,    ...   ...  ,  )


 :Wow:    XML  ???     ...

----------

-   

    ...

----------


## artekom

> -   
> 
>     ...


  ++ ....     ????

----------


## artekom

> ++ ....     ????


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251"?>
< ="15.09.2012" ="4.20" ="   3.0.1">
	< ="11-" ="6" ="4" ="2012">
		< />
	</>
	<>
		< ="9" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7705716967" 000000000006="774850001" />
		</>
		< ="10" 000000000004=" &quot;.. &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7729104184" 000000000006="785050001" />
		</>
		< ="12" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7718502458" 000000000006="772301001" />
		</>
		< ="13" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5033008879" 000000000006="503301001" />
		</>
		< ="14" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5008040149" 000000000006="500801001" />
		</>
		< ="15" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7724569570" 000000000006="772401001" />
		</>
		< ="16" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5008054335" 000000000006="500801001" />
		</>
		< ="17" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5041013706" 000000000006="504101001" />
		</>
		< ="18" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7722019116" 000000000006="772201001" />
		</>
		< ="19" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7726083874" 000000000006="772301001" />
		</>
		< ="20" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="0106009483" 000000000006="111111111" />
		</>
		< ="21" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7718803832" 000000000006="771801001" />
		</>
		< ="25" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="2348020120" 000000000006="234801001" />
		</>
		< ="26" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5038002790" 000000000006="503801001" />
		</>
		< ="27" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7830001010" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="29" 000000000004=" &quot; - &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5433168250" 000000000006="543301001" />
		</>
		< ="31" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="4719022184" 000000000006="470501001" />
		</>
		< ="34" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7107080731" 000000000006="710701001" />
		</>
		< ="35" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5003024954" 000000000006="500301001" />
		</>
		< ="36" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7810263508" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="39" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="2352032696" 000000000006="235201001" />
		</>
		< ="41" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="1827017683" 000000000006="183501001" />
		</>
		< ="42" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5077020249" 000000000006="507701001" />
		</>
		< ="43" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="2352033957" 000000000006="235201001" />
		</>
		< ="45" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="2352032745" 000000000006="235201001" />
		</>
		< ="46" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="2352033467" 000000000006="235201001" />
		</>
		< ="47" 000000000004=" &quot; -">
			< 000000000005="7806045105" 000000000006="781132001" />
		</>
		< ="48" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5506006782" 000000000006="554250001" />
		</>
		< ="49" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7727534914" 000000000006="772401001" />
		</>
		< ="50" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7719268296" 000000000006="444444444" />
		</>
		< ="51" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7720531752" 000000000006="772001001" />
		</>
		< ="52" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7703058663" 000000000006="555555555" />
		</>
		< ="53" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7706244940" 000000000006="771001001" />
		</>
		< ="54" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="7705399429" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="82" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5036112645" 000000000006="352501001" />
		</>
		< ="57" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="6164072823" 000000000006="616401001" />
		</>
		< ="63" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="7712024477" 000000000006="774301001" />
		</>
		< ="64" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="1012003576" 000000000006="101201001" />
		</>
		< ="65" 000000000004="  &quot; 1892&quot;">
			< 000000000005="3914010751" 000000000006="391401001" />
		</>
		< ="66" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7723127481" 000000000006="772301001" />
		</>
		< ="67" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7706167808" 000000000006="333333333" />
		</>
		< ="68" 000000000004=" &quot;   &quot;">
			< 000000000005="2630038046" 000000000006="263001001" />
		</>
		< ="69" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5029121462" 000000000006="502901001" />
		</>
		< ="70" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="2352002170" 000000000006="235201001" />
		</>
		< ="71" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7830002470" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="72" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7701003490" 000000000006="770101001" />
		</>
		< ="73" 000000000004=" &quot; - &quot;">
			< 000000000005="2634045238" 000000000006="263450001" />
		</>
		< ="74" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7724711594" 000000000006="772401001" />
		</>
		< ="77" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5031088646" 000000000006="503101001" />
		</>
		< ="78" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="0707016534" 000000000006="072301001" />
		</>
		< ="81" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7703286148" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="83" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="5042043372" 000000000006="352501001" />
		</>
		< ="84" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="5006008213" 000000000006="500601001" />
		</>
		< ="85" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7724650447" 000000000006="772301001" />
		</>
		< ="86" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="7601001675" 000000000006="784601001" />
		</>
		< ="87" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="2900000293" 000000000006="290101001" />
		</>
		< ="88" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="5036066981" 000000000006="352501001" />
		</>
		< ="89" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7724255045" 000000000006="222222222" />
		</>
		< ="91" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="7830002945" 000000000006="784201001" />
		</>
		< ="92" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="5031097619" 000000000006="503101001" />
		</>
		< ="93" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7325090024" 000000000006="732501001" />
		</>
		< ="94" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="5262053922" 000000000006="526201001" />
		</>
		< ="95" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="7730605160" 000000000006="773001001" />
		</>
		< ="96" 000000000004=" &quot;  &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7133500929" 000000000006="344201001" />
		</>
		< ="97" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="7723560448" 000000000006="772301001" />
		</>
		< ="98" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="2626036423" 000000000006="772201001" />
		</>
		< ="99" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="2624029533" 000000000006="262401001" />
		</>
		< ="100" 000000000004="   ">
			< 000000000005="0548009923" 000000000006="054801001" />
		</>
		< ="101" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="5260164176" 000000000006="526001001" />
		</>
		< ="113" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7810106417" 000000000006="783801001" />
		</>
		< ="114" 000000000004=" --">
			< 000000000005="5030052372" 000000000006="503001001" />
		</>
		< ="115" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="5752038722" 000000000006="575201001" />
		</>
		< ="116" 000000000004=" ">
			< 000000000005="4002002240" 000000000006="400201001" />
		</>
		< ="117" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;">
			< 000000000005="5904101820" 000000000006="352501001" />
		</>
		< ="121" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7705716967" 000000000006="774850001" />
		</>
		< ="122" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="7706167808" 000000000006="771301001" />
		</>
		< ="123" 000000000004=".. ">
			< 000000000005="7729104184" 000000000006="785050001" />
		</>
		< ="124" 000000000004=" &quot;-&quot;">
			< 000000000005="7705444495" 000000000006="772901001" />
		</>
		< ="126" 000000000004=" &quot;&quot;"

----------


## RajichenoK

-  770501001
.. -  770401001
 ?

----------


## artekom

> -  770501001
> .. -  770401001
>  ?


 ,  !!!     ,   ,          ,

----------


## Marina88

-    !   99 	  "0"  Keyref    - .    !!!  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------

,        :   2 	The '' attribute is invalid - The value '4.30' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The Enumeration constraint failed.
  67 	The '' attribute is invalid - The value 'D7' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The actual length is not equal to the specified length.
  67 	The '' attribute is invalid - The value '03' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The actual length is not equal to the specified length.
  67 	The required attribute '' is missing.

----------


## deklarant_

> -    !   99 	  "0"  Keyref    - .    !!!


       ,  ,   ,

----------


## 1

. ,
      ,
   ,    ?
0300200000-      
0300300001-   xsd- 
0300300001-The '2' attribute is invalid - The value '58.14.' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,
>       ,
>    ,    ?
> 0300200000-      
> 0300300001-   xsd- 
> 0300300001-The '2' attribute is invalid - The value '58.14.' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.


     .        .

----------

> ,     ,   ,  ,     .


   ,         ,      .
    ,      xml-

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         ,      .
>     ,      xml-


    ,  ,    .        ,      .

----------

> ,  ,    .        ,      .


   100%.
      ,        .   12,    8,      1 ,    ,         .   -.      " "

----------

> ,      -       ...


 .      ,    ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> 100%.
>       ,        .   12,    8,      1 ,    ,         .   -.      " "


, ,  ?        .

----------

> , ,  ?        .


  ,    11  12,  7  8

----------

